# gonna take the plunge



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Well I've been doing the home haunt thing since 96, and I always wanted to make it into a business, well I moved to NC and a guy at my job who just finished his 4 year in business wants to open one with me. Were currently running numbers etc to see what we will need to start up. Anyway the good thing is that Im in a city where there are LOTS of old buildings that are empty to include an old sears building, a school, and lots of warehouses so I dont think finding a inside location would be a problem.
I just want some opinions on experiences for the first year. Are there any real bad horror stories about losses? Do you guys do small business loans? Also is it recommended to a outside haunt (like a trail and a maze under a tent) or is it better to go right for the inside one? I'm just curious on what you guys who have already made it think. If there is anything that you would of done differently your first year I would love to know! Thaks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Are you thinking of doing this, this yr?


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, seems kinda close to Halloween to be starting up this year


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

LOL< No for 2007, I dont want to give myself a stress attack!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's good. I was a little worried for you.

Well, a I Wish you Luck is appropiate!


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Ill keep everyone posted thorughout the year on this one!


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

I would recommend that you read Kelly Allen's book as a starting point -

http://eurekascreams.com/halloween/hauntbook2.shtml

By a long shot, it is not all that you will need to consider before opening a haunted attraction - However, it does provide a wealth of useful information and advice pertaining to most aspects of your future business adventures

Hope this helps


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Heck, you were going to give me a stress attack!!!
I know a guy who plants the corn and owns the land that he leases to the person who runs the local corn maze. Said he clears close to a quater mill a year. Not bad for one months work!!!
Anyway is it I wish you luck, break a leg or slit a throat in the haunt business F.E. ?
Keep us posted, it will be intresting to see what you learn along the way.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

I will keep you all posted to see if this become a reality or not!


----------

